# Has Anyone installed this Defusser?



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I don't have one but I did message this company about the product and unfortunately it wouldn't work in my case. The opening is about 193mm wide, with my tips being 3 inches which is about 75mm I would have about 59mm between the tip and diffuser opening on each side which is over 2 inches. And I just don't think it would look good. But if you have a quad tip or dual tip on one side it should work great.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Get in touch with Steve @ Insane Speed Motorsports, he's already working with a supplier for these, but don't plan on a carbon fiber version, they don't exactly fit right after shipping. The plastic ones work great and were a perfect fit, last I heard.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

how much was steve letting them go for??


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

In for prices.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I want one!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm also in. The lack of a nice looking exhaust on these cars is somewhat bothersome.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I like this!!! Too bad I can't get it


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

He's got the RS blues 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like it except those holes along the top.

I wish this wasnt discontinued because this one looks the best. Looks OE and doesnt require muffler tip holes.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

This one isnt bad either if you can get past the faux tips.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling either myself.

Still waiting for Steve to chime in. didn't find anything on site.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't stand the second one. I wouldn't pay money to put that on my car. 

What we need is an exhaust cutouts like the SLP Regal GSX has. The cutouts could be purchased and installed on any car. 

You just get the cutouts painted, cut out the second hole on the bumper based on a template, and glue the cutouts in. 










Something like that for the Cruze would be quite a nice and simple cosmetic improvement.


----------

